
Handwashing Technique Is Surprisingly Controversial - BeetleB
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/20-seconds-30-seconds-45-seconds-how-long-should-you-wash-your-hands/
======
morninglight
Don't play games with this. Buy a good quality surgical scrub brush and use it
regularly. They are not inexpensive, but they last a long time. You can
usually buy them locally from a medical supply store. When I worked in
hospitals, we __always __washed with a surgical scrub brush.

------
aaron695
I also imagine the appropriate times to wash hands means there is no tap and
soap or accessing these means increasing exposure.

We don't work in hospitals.

At home I see little point in washing hands, once covid-19 is in the house
it's to late.

It's more important to stop it before it enters the home.

Some caveats, after unpacking groceries etc and obviously salmonella and
everything else needs to be reduced atm.

~~~
bradknowles
IMO, dirty hands are still the primary vector for someone to get infected, and
so even if you’re in an environment where COVID is already in the house, there
is still merit to reducing the likelihood of you getting the disease by
washing your hands.

It’s all about reducing the odds. Nothing is perfect. But you can at least
increase your chances of not getting infected.

------
gumby
The point of washing for a relatively long duration is to to make an excuse
not to do cursory or no washing at all.

Part of the technique is a distraction to justify the duration.

And yes, to try to cut down by a few orders of magnitude.

